# World of Warcraft patch 4.0.1 drops today!



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

I know there are some gamers lurking around here.  WOW players, are you ready for patch day?  This is the big one.  All the talent trees get reset.  Spells and abilities get changed.  Stat changes.  It will be like having to learn your character from scratch.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Not ready at all and I was even on the public test realm. Which also means... time for the cities to get invaded by elementals. I am most worried about my Clique addon. Last I saw it didn't work, and I'm not sure the author is updating it. I'll be a much worse healer without it I'm afraid. And I'm losing my tree form <mutter> Otherwise it's pretty exciting. I have my updater downloading it as we speak. And yay, new water effects! Now if I can only get the DX11 support to work.

Time to go play with talent calculators.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Which also means... time for the cities to get invaded by elementals.


   
Awesome!

I have 5 80's I have to completely respec...gods, I can't wait to get home from work! If only they would let me install WOW at my terminal. I'd be a much happier employee!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, my hubby is a player, so I know I'll be a WOW Widow tonight


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> Thanks for the heads up, my hubby is a player, so I know I'll be a WOW Widow tonight


Considering the size of this patch, you may be a WOW widow the rest of the week


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Considering the size of this patch, you may be a WOW widow the rest of the week


LOL... *steals his computer cord*

Nah, it's all good, he's not crazy obsessive so I don't complain when he has a raid or whatever.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I am most worried about my Clique addon.


Oh crud... I love Clique. If it doesn't work I'm gonna have a /nerdrage

Candy, don't worry. The servers won't be playable all week. So your husband will patch, try to login, curse for an hour or so and then re-join you until next week


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Clique works, yay! They updated it. http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/clique.aspx Of course now I'm sad that AutoBar isn't updated yet. So far I've found that Bagnon, Omen and Deadly Boss Mods have had updates. I'm really waiting on Grid, Autobar, AH addons and map addons though.

Still getting used to the changes. The water is gorgeous most of the time... rivers can look a bit silly but larger bodies of water are really nice. The sun shafts are pretty nice as well. They reset all my graphics so I went in and put them back to Ultra and LAGGED horribly. Come to find they also reset my resolution. So if you're lagging badly with Ultra graphics checks to make sure your resolution is set properly.

So far I've only checked up on my druid. The change to thorns hurt a bit at first, making it last 45 seconds instead of an hour... but the damage they do now is insane. I still am not too happy about losing tree form, but it's fun having it as a cast ability for 30 seconds that boosts all of my spells. And I have a talent that makes wrath free to cast... I keep thinking that has to be a mistake. Anywho... time for a nap before I try to figure out my rogue and shaman and priest and mage and....


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep, I had HORRENDOUS lag, down to 15 fps. Was getting carsick trying to move. Tried everything I could think of to up the frame rate. Changed screen resolutions, changed all the video options to low. Finally left the game and will wait a few days to see if there is a patch update to this. 

I'm running an Intel Quad Core 2 CPU at 2.66ghz, 8 GB RAM, and a Nvidia Geforce GTX260 video card with 896 MB RAM attached to it. Latest drivers are on it. Everything ran peachy before the update.

Sigh... guess I'll have to get my fix by playing the old Diablo 2 series again tonight.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That's almost my exact set up except I have a GTX 460 and I am running ULTRA just like I ran it before.  Definitely check to make sure the resolution they set you at matches the resolution you have set in windows.  It seriously made a ton of difference.  I went from choppy, jerky 9 fps to smooth 55-60 fps... except in town.  It still drops a bit, especially in Dalaran.  I blame the mages.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually, I think a lot of the lag depended on where you were. When I was in Dalaran or IF, lag was horrific, but when I went th Shattath to go far BC herbs for inscriptions I needed, I was fine.  The number of people in a given area can impact how much lagging you get, and everyone and there brother seemed to be in the major capitals respecing and hitting the AH.

I managed to get my DK, lock, and warrior respec'ed.  Still have to get my druid (who is dual spec) and mage completed.  Dual spec is only 100 gold now, so I may go back and get a second spec for my characters.

Anyone try the reforging?  I reforged some of my warrior's armor to transfer haste to hit because she is below the cap.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

I was excited all day yesterday, but didn't get in to play until almost 8PM. I then spent nearly three hours putting my UI back together and exploring all the new features. I love the new glyph interface and I'm so glad that I took the time to collect all the warlock glyphs for my main before logging out Monday night, since they're going to be a lot more expensive from now on. 

Totally agree on the water - it looks amazing. In a lot of respects, it's like a whole new game! 

I'm interested to see what raiding will be like with the new spells and talents.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Asphodel said:


> I was excited all day yesterday, but didn't get in to play until almost 8PM. I then spent nearly three hours putting my UI back together and exploring all the new features. I love the new glyph interface and I'm so glad that I took the time to collect all the warlock glyphs for my main before logging out Monday night, since they're going to be a lot more expensive from now on.


The one benefit of having 5 toons is:

My druid has 450 enchanting and inscription
My warlock has 448 tailoring and 450 jewelcrafting
My mage has 453 engineering and mining
My warrior has 450 herbalism and alchemy
My DK has 450 herbalism and skinning

I make all my own gems, potions, and glyphs, plus have mats to sell on the AH. In fact, I will probably spend the rest of the week farming to make fast money on the AH instead of questing.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

In case anyone missed it... all of the Alliance leaders are gathered in the Stormwind Keep and are discussing a tablet Brann Bronzebeard found in Ulduar that he is sending to King Magni in the hopes that studying it can tell them why these earthquakes have been happening.  Velen, ever the optimist, wants to jump ship and find a new planet to live on since crashing into Azeroth went so well for them the first time.  There's also talk of the spreading panic and cultists taking advantage of the uncertainty, the highborne coming down from Shen'dralar, and the Wildhammer dwarves coming out of seclusion to help due to the direness of the situation.

I just check Orgrimmar and Thrall has a gathering as well, but not all of the leaders.  Cairne, Sylvannas and Lor'themar were strangely absent.  Thrall is saying the same things about the earth tearing itself apart and cultists taking advantage of the unrest.  He is going off to Outland where they have had their fair share of cataclysmic earthquakes to see if he can find anything out and has appointed Garrosh as leader of the horde in his stead.

I checked with Cairne, Lor'themar and Sylvannas and saw nothing out of the ordinary.  I didn't expect much from Lor'themar, but Sylvannas and Cairne should be up to things pretty soon at least.  There was also talk of the elementals attacking in the wilds, so I am betting by Tuesday we'll see the invasions on Stormwind and Orgrimmar which will start the next "phase" of the events leading to the cataclysm.  Exciting stuff!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> I didn't expect much from Lor'themar, but Sylvannas and Cairne should be up to things pretty soon at least. There was also talk of the elementals attacking in the wilds, so I am betting by Tuesday we'll see the invasions on Stormwind and Orgrimmar which will start the next "phase" of the events leading to the cataclysm. Exciting stuff!


Oh Sylvannas IS up to something. Go to youtube and Google Sylvannas and Garrosh. There is a video from the beta where Sylvannas reveals something to Garrosh that should scare the crap out of any sane person. 


Spoiler



She has recruited the newly freed valkyies from Icecrown to help her make MORE Forsaken. Chew on the implications of that for a while.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't like the new talent trees/spells because it really feels like they are "dumbing down" WoW.

On the other hand, I do like it because it's easier to keep up with the spells, as there are less of them. My bars are not so full...nice. No longer have to worry about keeping spell bars updated after training when dual specced.

I love the new Guild Window. I also like the new profession windows.

Oddly, when I logged on for the first time after the patch, movement was very choppy. I checked my settings, and they had set to "windowed/full screen." I changed that to "full screen" and the choppiness went away.  

Still working on getting addons to work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

RedAdept said:


> I don't like the new talent trees/spells because it really feels like they are "dumbing down" WoW.
> 
> On the other hand, I do like it because it's easier to keep up with the spells, as there are less of them. My bars are not so full...nice. No longer have to worry about keeping spell bars updated after training when dual specced.


I don't think it is dumbed down. I think they realized that the majority of players were using very specific builds and ignoring a lot of the excess stuff, so they just eliminated the stuff nobody was really using. And actually, the game is going to go back to more how it was before the expansions. New dungeons require crowd control and kiting. Notice how a lot of the new spells/talents involve silencing, trapping, etc? CC and kiting were vital to survival in the old world raids, but people forgot how to do this stuff and just went DPS DPS DPS.

I'm still trying to figure out my new unholy spec on my DK. She had been blood, which was a DPS build but is now the tank build. So I respec'ed unholy. Did three instances yesterday and I kept pulling argo, even though I was waiting a couple of seconds for the tank to build argo before attacking. I don't know if it is the spec or U just had a rash of crappy tanks.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

So far, I've only played on my Priest since the patch.  She is dual specced with Shadow/Holy.  She's level 72.

The biggest thing I have noticed is that when questing she takes a LOT more damage.  

I did heal a dungeon, but that seemed to be no different. DPS in dungeon wasn't really much different, either.

I haven't tried my 80 warrior tank, yet. That will be interesting.  

If what you say is true about more CC required in dungeons, that would be great. Dungeons have become so tame. It would be nice if they made them more "intelligent."

I'm on Undermine server.

What server is everyone else on?  (just curious)


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

RedAdept said:


> So far, I've only played on my Priest since the patch. She is dual specced with Shadow/Holy. She's level 72.
> 
> I'm on Undermine server.
> 
> What server is everyone else on? (just curious)


Steamwheedle Cartel. I'm the guildmaster for The Legion of Lo Gosh. (Anyone on our server looking for a guild, we're recruiting). We're hosting an RP Halloween Party at Scholomance. Dancing with the dead!

DK: Radinka
Warrior: Heira
Warlock: Ramla
Mage: Akyna
Druid: Graywitch


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Forgot to add: Horde or Alliance?

I'm Alliance.

Oh & I also have 4 or 5 80s on Ysera....Moved to Undermine and started over after a year long hiatus from WoW.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

RedAdept said:


> Forgot to add: Horde or Alliance?
> 
> I'm Alliance.


Alliance.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

Horde. 

I've been on Stormrage since launch day. I still have the first character I rolled that day, but I changed mains in BC and spend most of my time on my warlock these days.

I'm kind of excited about the dungeon changes and the return of CC. I remember doing heroics in BC, and the contrast between that and Wrath heroics...very different. Hopefully it won't take me too long to get back into that mindset rather than the mad AoE fest that Wrath heroics have been. (I confess I've gleefully spammed Seed of Corruption with the best of them.)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Someone updated Autobar! Apparently the other person doing it quit, so someone fixed it and it is now called Autobar Muffin Edition... which is more fun anyway. http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info18271-4.0.1.1.html

I've only really played my resto druid since the patch and healing seems to be crazy for them. I am not seeing any mana issues, in fact it's free for me to cast wrath and even dps a little between heals. The new swiftheal has this flashy green circle full of floating leaves graphic which is fun, but I cast that so much that I'm not sure how long it'll be till it gets annoying.

I've been on Feathermoon not quite since launch but close. I wanted to be a gnome priest, but couldn't... and now you can be! Not sure if I'll roll another though. I chose a Dwarf Priest cuz they were the next shortest, little did I know that they were so rare and sought after. As soon as I hit 60 people were trying to get me into Molten Core... I was apparently like one of only two level 60 dwarf priests at the time. I changed mains as well, rolled up a gnome rogue cuz I just couldn't stop wanting to be a gnome.  Now I mostly play my night elf druid, but I also have a troll shaman I play a lot and a gnome mage that is up there in levels.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> , rolled up a gnome rogue cuz I just couldn't stop wanting to be a gnome.


My mage is a gnome, and she was actually my first toon. Old world engineering items were so much fun...even when they failed (gnomish engineering at its finest!). Battle chicken, mithril dragon, gnomish mind control device, gnomish shrink ray...yeah, good times.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup my mage is a gnome too.  I really like my troll as well.  They're really fun to play for some reason.  I'm not sure if I'm going to bother with a goblin besides seeing the starting zone, but maybe they'll change my mind once I do that.  My main server is already full enough that I'll have to delete someone for my worgen, but it's a horde druid I never play anyway.  I keep wanting to be a tauren but my tauren characters never last.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

My tank is a female gnome. It's hilarious to see her all geared up with the tanking stuff.

I get a lot of comments in dungeons - "Man, did you see that our tank is a freaking _gnome_....and a _girl_?!?!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

RedAdept said:


> My tank is a female gnome. It's hilarious to see her all geared up with the tanking stuff.
> 
> I get a lot of comments in dungeons - "Man, did you see that our tank is a freaking _gnome_....and a _girl_?!?!"


My boyfriend's warrior is a gnome. Nothing funnier than watching a gnome warrior with titan grip dual weilding two-handed weapons that are bigger than he is.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, hey, can't you add "real friends" across servers?

If so, anyone can add me with [email protected]  

See ya in game!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I take back what I said about restoration druid healing... they doubled the cast time of our go to healing spell and lowered how much it healed, so it has in effect become useless.  They also took a spell that they made us stop using a few patches ago and made it one we almost have to use to heal effectively.  It used to be that you would stack lifebloom and keep it stacked then Blizzard made it cost so much mana that it was impossible to use.  Now it's back to how it was... it's like Blizzard just wanted us to get out of the habit of using it then turn around and make us do it again.

Mana is a huge problem.  I run out on simple boss fights in Vault of Archavon.  Looks like a druid's main heal to spam now is regrowth and rejuvenation with wild growth and stacking lifebloom.  Lifebloom has a talent you can get that makes it trigger a free casts 4% of the time when it ticks, but it makes you train another talent that has absolutely no tie into it and is mostly for DPS.  Then there's tree of life.  You can pop tree of life form and get better heals for 30 seconds... it also makes your regrowth instant cast which is nice but it's also a huge mana drain.  They really need to bring back the old innervate cuz the 50% one isn't going to cut it.

Anywho... that's my take on resto druids after a quick run through VoA.  Something I could have healed in my sleep last week is now wiping my group ><


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> In case anyone missed it... all of the Alliance leaders are gathered in the Stormwind Keep and are discussing a tablet Brann Bronzebeard found in Ulduar that he is sending to King Magni in the hopes that studying it can tell them why these earthquakes have been happening. Velen, ever the optimist, wants to jump ship and find a new planet to live on since crashing into Azeroth went so well for them the first time. There's also talk of the spreading panic and cultists taking advantage of the uncertainty, the highborne coming down from Shen'dralar, and the Wildhammer dwarves coming out of seclusion to help due to the direness of the situation.


Well, back online today! The last Blizzard re-start seems to have cleared my computer up and I am now back to 55-60 fps on Ultra, even in Stormwind. Thanks to everyone for all the tips.

Scheherazade, while in Stormwind my Level 14 healer went to check out what you had written about at the castle. Very interesting conversation. I don't think the majority of players are aware of what is going on, story-wise. While sitting in on the 4 minute conversation, not a single player came by to see what was happening in the world. I ran around for another few minutes exploring the castle and didn't run into a single player, and I am on an RP server (Wyrmrest Accord). It is much quieter now that trade-chat is gone.

Seems like we are having to relearn all our spells and keystroke commands with this new update. I can hardly wait to roll a Gnome Healer, to go with my main who is a Gnome Warrior. Will dump the human healer and bequeath all her stuff to the Gnomes. Tildi the Warrior is currently level 57 and has been trained in the Protection Tree since level 10. At the time, I didn't know it was a much harder skill tree profession (especially for a Gnome), but she seems to have gotten the job done with a minimum of dying. Gnome Remorse!

Since I've only been playing since June 2010, it isn't as hard for me to change routines compared to some of you folks who have been playing years or even since the original start-up. So far I haven't been able to find any guilds to join. All the ones I inquired about demand an up-front fee of several hundred gold just to be considered. Is this normal for the guilds? Anyways, I have been playing the storyline and haven't been in any dungeons yet. That may be why they are reluctant to let a new person in, in case I screw up and everyone has to pay for repairs to their armor.

Hope everyone on-line stays safe and don't step into any dungeons that are prone to cave-ins!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Making you pay to be considered for a guild is ridiculous... I've never heard of such a thing.  I guess now with the new guild cap and the guild rewards that might change, but this is a relatively new system and it seems silly for people to have been doing that before now.  I'm not much of a big guild type of person.  I was in some huge horde guild once that required you to do an interview, but I didn't stay long.  My other biggest guild was about 120 people.  Right now I'm just in a guild with friends and we're at around 40 with all our alts.  A lot of guilds do seem to focus on the endgame, but you should be able to find a more casual guild that I think you would enjoy more.

Unfortunately the best way to meet guild members used to be running dungeons.  You'd run with someone who wasn't in a guild and if you liked them you invited them in.  But now the dungeon runs are cross-server so that doesn't happen as easily.  I certainly would not pay money for a guild to consider me though.  Once you get to a high enough level you'll have people asking you to join.  Anyone high level without a guild is usually accosted.

I had some folks stop and ask what was going on in the keep and, despite being on an RP server myself, most people were just "It's for the cataclysm expansion." while my little gnome is trying to explain it in character.  It's exciting though and I can't wait for more stuff to start happening.  Because, yes, there's big things going on with Sylvannas and Cairne too.  I'm also curious how the plaguelands will develop.  Lots of interesting stuff going on, but I figure next we'll see the city invasions probably after this Tuesday's maintenance.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Is this normal for the guilds? Anyways, I have been playing the storyline and haven't been in any dungeons yet. That may be why they are reluctant to let a new person in, in case I screw up and everyone has to pay for repairs to their armor.
> 
> Best Wishes!


That's crazy. Any guild that requires an application fee up front isn't a guild I would ever want to be in (nor would I recommend to anyone). As an officer in a raiding guild I find the idea of charging an application fee appalling as well.

There are so many different kinds of guilds out there...there's really something for everyone. There are casual guilds, RP guilds, family guilds, leveling guilds...good luck finding the right one.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's the new commercial that aired today... makes me want a WoW movie.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

And the much more impressive two and a half minutes version of the trailer...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

RedAdept said:


> Oh, hey, can't you add "real friends" across servers?
> 
> If so, anyone can add me with [email protected]
> 
> See ya in game!


I'll send you an invite when I get home!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I went on an extensive mod hunt and thought I'd share my findings. Looks like fubar is... living up to its name. It's no longer being developed from what I can tell, but I did find a replacement below. The main person working on autobar quit, but one of the helpers he had has taken it over. For now it's under a new name listed below but it sounds like they will be integrating it into the old one. Rating Buster is another living up to its name as it seems busted. I found a comparable one listed below. Bagnon also seems to be out of development but it has been absorbed into another bag mod. So without further ado... here are all the mods fit to be installed on my copy of WoW... These are all updated for 4.0.1 unless otherwise specified.

*Ackis Recipe List *- Helps you find missing trade skill recipes.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/arl.aspx
*Adapt* - Not updated but works. Simple animated portraits.
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/fileinfo.php?id=4729
*Advanced Trade Skill Window* - Improves the trade skill window.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/advanced-trade-skill-window.aspx
*Auctioneer *- New 4.0.1 version now in beta testing. Seems stable enough.
http://auctioneeraddon.com/
*Autobar Muffin Edition* - Very useful addon that organizes usable items in one convenient bar.
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info18271-AutoBarMuffin.html
*Bad Boy* - Blocks and auto reports spam. Not as good as spam sentry but at least it works.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/bad-boy.aspx
*Bag Sort* - Not updated but works. Auto sorts bags and bank by item type.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/bag-sort.aspx

*Bazooka* - This is the *FuBar *replacement. It uses any *Broker* mod plugins.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/bazooka.aspx
*Arcana's Experience Broker* - The best experience tracker I've found for bazooka.
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info14690-ArcanasExperienceBroker.html
*Broker uClock* - It's a clock.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/broker-uclock.aspx
*Broker Cash Flow* - Very nice gold addon much like FuBar's was.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/cashflow.aspx
*Broker Hit Crit* - Keeps tracks of your highest hits and crits like TopScoreFu used to.
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info11580-Broker_HitCrit.html

*Bookworm* - Not updated but works. Collects and stores every book you read ingame for later perusal.
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info4088-Bookworm.html
*Carbonite* - My map mod of choice, finally updated. Yay!
http://www.carboniteaddon.com/
*Chinchilla Mini Map *- A fun mini map addon that became necessary when I couldn't get rid of the clock.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/chinchilla.aspx
*Clique* - The only way to heal. Lets you map skills to button clicks for easy one-click casts.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/clique.aspx
*Combuctor* - This is the new bag mod that took over bagnon. Seems nice enough.
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info8113-Combuctor.html
*CT Buff Mod* - This is the only CT Mod I still use but it's invaluable. Makes buff icons much more manageable.
http://www.ctmod.net/
*Deadly Boss Mods* - If you ever step foot into instances you need this. Boss call outs and utilities.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/deadly-boss-mods.aspx
*Equip Compare* - Allows you to easily see how stats change with new items. Like *Rating Buster*.
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info4392-EquipCompare.html
*Every Quest* - Nifty mod that tells you where quests are. Handy for the Lore Master achievement.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/everyquest.aspx
*Fishing Buddy* - A bunch of things to make fishing easier.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/fishingbuddy.aspx
*Gatherer* - Displays where you've found nodes for mining, herbalism, etc. on your minimap.
http://www.gathereraddon.com/
*Grid* - Essential healing mod... but the addons for it are not updated yet so not so useful until then.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/grid.aspx
*Improved Error Frame* - Not updated and a little buggy but functional. Collects errors and blocks popups.
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info4333-ImprovedErrorFrame.html
*Light Headed* - A collection of ingame quest information. Can be useful but I use Carbonite more for this.
http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info7017-LightHeaded.html
*Mini Map Button Bag* - Keeps your mini map clean by putting all your mod buttons in one collapsible button.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/mbb.aspx
*Omen *- A nice threat meter that doesn't suck up too many resources.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/omen-threat-meter.aspx
*Outfitter *- Allows you to easily change outfits on the fly. Nice to have with the cheaper dual specs now.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/outfitter.aspx
*Quartz *- This is a nifty casting/RT bar that replaces the normal one.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/quartz.aspx
*Recount *- Track and gives you stats on your party's damage, healing, etc.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/recount.aspx
*Trinket Menu* - Not updated but works. Puts all your trinkets in an easy to use bar similar to autobar.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/trinket-menu.aspx
*WIM* - WoW Instant Messenger. A nice utility for whispered conversations.
http://www.wimaddon.com/wiki/Main_Page
*XLoot *- This replaces your normal loot window, slims it down and just streamlines everything.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/xloot.aspx

That's all of them for now. It has pretty much returned me to my functionality pre-4.0.1 for the most part. Bazooka is not quite as nifty as FuBar, but it works. If you're like me and autohid your FuBar at the top of the screen, you can do that with this but it takes some work. Double bars don't work nearly as well as they did with FuBar, so I'm just using a single one. Here's how I got it to autohide at the top of the screen...

Right click the bar to bring up its options and at the top you want to check off "Fade in combat" and "Fade out of combat". Below that is a slider for Fade opacity, slide it all the way to 0%. Now here is the tricky part. When you anchor the bar to the top it automatically shifts your party and minimap down. If you tell it not to anchor anywhere then the bar will not pop up when you mouse over any bit of it that is empty. To fix that I set the Height slider below the opacity to 30 then at the very bottom set "Top" under "Tweak anchor positions" to 30. Once I did that everything was as it should be.

Anywho... hope this helps someone!

(One note on CT Buff Mod and any other buff mod like it... Blizzard changed how buffs work in mods and they must be handled with a new secure set of code. Many of the developers, including the CT Mod folks, are working on updates that include it, but until then you cannot right-click a buff to remove it from these mods. In lieu of that you can type /remove aura <spell name> or have the mod display the normal line of buffs at the top of the screen. For as little as I click off buffs compared to the clutter of the normal buff UI, I much prefer the former.)


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice list. I use several of those. 

The one addon I'm really missing is Necrosis. I would also really like to see DrainSoulTimer updated if it hasn't been yet - it wasn't last time I checked which was last night.

Even though the game has a built-in feature similar to Power Auras that tells me when I get a nightfall proc, I miss Necrosis saying "shadow trance", hehe. I like it when addons feature auditory cues, because I really strive to keep my UI uncluttered so that it's easy for me to see all the things I'm not supposed to stand in when raiding. If an addon can alert me with a sound, that's one less thing for me to look at, as well.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Blizzcon is going on!  Anyone got the online streaming package or DirectTV thing going on?  I'm hearing lots of fun bits over Twitter feeds and blogs already.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

What is being called the last phase of the invasion that is supposed to tear apart the world just started yesterday, so all you folks thinking about coming back for Cataclysm, now is the time to do it.  It may not be next week because of Thanksgiving, but I would be willing to bet that we will see the shattering before the end of the month.  Since they said the actual destruction of Azeroth would happen -before- the expansion and the expansion is due on the 7th it almost has to.  So what's going on right now?  It's not as epic as the Wrath of the Lich King intro, but still fun.

All major cities are in panic mode as doomsayers march the streets proclaiming the end of the world complete with sandwich board signs.  There is a cult being led by Cho'gall who is behind the whole mess and there are several quests where you investigate and infiltrate the cult.  Stormwind and Orgrimmar have been locked down and there are citizens outside yelling at guards to be let in, another quest has you announcing the king's/warchief's new policy on admittance to the city and searching people as they come through the gate for cultist propaganda.  There are also rifts opening all over the world, even Outlands, and they spawn dozens of elementals that attack everything in the area, including mobs and npcs.

As of yesterday the big invasion of the major cities (Stormwind, Irongforge, Orgrimmar and Thunderbluff) started.  Every couple hours (which will intensify as the days pass) elementals attack the cities.  Depending on where you are you need to set up sand bags and barricades to stop the flooding and the rampaging earth elementals.  All of the citizens of the city run out screaming when it starts and you need to defeat the elementals and close the rifts as well as save imprisoned citizens so they can escape.  Once you defeat the invasion then you can use the portals to go in and defeat the four elemental bosses mostly for loot.  These are bosses we've seen before, but upgraded... Flamelash, The Princess in Maraudon, Gahz'rilla (who has babies now!), and Prince Sarsarun.

So yeah... if you don't want to miss all this stuff it's time to come back.  I think I heard something about Blizzard even offering a free week to lapsed accounts, but not sure when that starts or how it works.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Say Goodbye to the Old World...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdlhcVG2p7M

The Shattering starts at 5:00 pm Pacific Time.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Heh yep, and it's amazing.  I didn't expect to be that wow'd, but I was throughly overwhelmed before even leaving Stormwind.  I've only seen Elwynn Forest, Duskwood and some of Westfall so far.  Taking a break now so my brain doesn't explode.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Heh yep, and it's amazing. I didn't expect to be that wow'd, but I was throughly overwhelmed before even leaving Stormwind. I've only seen Elwynn Forest, Duskwood and some of Westfall so far. Taking a break now so my brain doesn't explode.


Amazing how quickly they remodeled Stormwind after Deathwing's initial attack. Even managed to get a huge new statue of Varian erected in front of the castle. I don't mean to be a conspiracy theorist, but I'm wondering if this whole Deathwing thing was an inside job. You know, with the Lich King destroyed and all Varian needs a new enemy to rally the United Nations (er...I mean Alliance) against in order to justify the increased military spending at the expense of social services. You know those damn California liberals (oops...I mean night elves) have been lobbying for health care reform since losing their immortality and all (and don't even get me started on their environmental lobbying!). And the teacher unions (um...gnomes) keep pushing for increased funding for science education.  

I did all of the quests in Westfall and Redridge last night. The quest chains are ridiculous  Love the new angle with the Defias Brotherhood (and if you know the actual lore behind the defias, then it is a real kick in the ass). Really good use of the phasing too.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I took a bunch of flights around Kalimdor to see the changes... OMG Thousand Needles.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

There's some pretty crazy things happening with questlines in The Wetlands too.  I've been just doing ones that seemed interesting here and there on my 80 as I explored.  Western Plaguelands has a quest where you try to help a new troll druid learn to be a druid and... favorite quest ever.  As for the overnight changes, and I do get the sarcasm there I think, but I figure it's stuff that's happened over the last however many years.  I mean Anduin Wrynn grew up apparently overnight too.  I'm just glad there isn't like, suddenly bridges over these new chasms and such.  I think it's a good mix of OMG disaster just struck with changes that could have occurred leading up to them.  Though they did retcon the abandoned village outside of Shadowfang Keep.  It is very Gilnaean now.

And did you see what they did to Southshore?  I was never a fan of the Forsaken before this, but they always existed in a grey area.  Now... I absolutely despise them and hope Sylvanas goes away.  I don't even see how the Taurens and Trolls are putting up with her, she's obviously out for the world and wants it all tainted by the plague mess they spread around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> And did you see what they did to Southshore? I was never a fan of the Forsaken before this, but they always existed in a grey area. Now... I absolutely despise them and hope Sylvanas goes away. I don't even see how the Taurens and Trolls are putting up with her, she's obviously out for the world and wants it all tainted by the plague mess they spread around.


We've always just assumed that the reason the rest of the horde put up with her was because none of the leaders ever visited undercity.

Thrall: OK, well, that concludes all of our business for this month. So, Sylvanas will be hosting the Horde leader conference in Undercity next month and...

Sylvanas: Oh, sorry, Thrall. But we can't host. Plumbing issues.

Thrall: What do you mean plumbing issues? I thought that was why you couldn't host THIS month?

Sylvanas: Oh, no, that was SEWAGE issues. The sewer grates were clogged and everything overflowed. Quite the mess. We got that fixed but...um...now the plumbing is clogged.

Lor'themar Theron: Lady Sylvanas, I could send some our our mages over to...

Sylvanas: Oh, no. Please, don't worry. I wouldn't want to trouble your mages.

Vol'jin: Speaking of trouble, mon, what ever happened with that rat infestation? I know that stopped you from hosting a few months ago.

Sylvanas: We bought some cats. Took care of that right away.

Vol'jin: Good to know, mon.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Heh, well I'm pretty sure Garrosh makes a visit to Undercity when he finds out she's using valkyrs to raise the dead now that the Lich King is "gone" and she needed a way to continue bolstering her "race".  Maybe they'll finally evict her.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Heh, well I'm pretty sure Garrosh makes a visit to Undercity when he finds out she's using valkyrs to raise the dead now that the Lich King is "gone" and she needed a way to continue bolstering her "race". Maybe they'll finally evict her.


Honestly, the Forsaken have never made sense lorewise as a player race. The whole lot of them are completely evil and hellbent on destroying all life. And why the blood elves are the only race to start 'friendly' with them is even more bizarre since the blood elves hate undead because of what happened to their homeland.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Everyone talking about small tanks  

I have all four tanks, no gnomes though.

My wife has a gnome DK tank.  Funniest thing you'll ever see.  An evil, tiny gnome jumping in the air to tank something.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

glennbullion said:


> Everyone talking about small tanks
> 
> I have all four tanks, no gnomes though.
> 
> My wife has a gnome DK tank. Funniest thing you'll ever see. An evil, tiny gnome jumping in the air to tank something.


There is a Youtube video out there from when Lich King first dropped that shows a gnome DK running around to the song Indestructible by Disturbed. Funny as hell. I can't find it now because I'm at work but you should be able to find it easy enough.


----------

